# Outback To The Rescue



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

This past Wednesday the pipes burst exiting the hot water heater of my 100 yr old house. I had to shut off the hot water supply to the house as they travel undergroung and the plumber was not able to get here until friday. Everybody was like....What are we guna do for showers? Have no fear girls....I filled the tanks on the Outback, cranked up both water heaters for good recovery, cranked up the furnace, stretched out the slides and turned on the stereo. Hot showers and a warm cabin for all. Now the water is back on in the house after about 5 hrs of plumbers diging up the old cast iron pipes(not looking forward to the bill$$$$). Now I can't get them out of the camper!!! Guess we'll have to burn a fire in the pit tonight. Happy New Year Outbackers!!!---Mike


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance but you have 2 water heaters?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

FLYakman said:


> Excuse my ignorance but you have 2 water heaters?


What I mean is the gas and the electric. ----Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I too live in a 100+ year old house...was a 2 room school house and I too feel your pain with repairs from time to time. Push comes to shove I would be living in the outback too.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> Excuse my ignorance but you have 2 water heaters?


What I mean is the gas and the electric. ----Mike
[/quote]
OK.Now I understand.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I too live in a 100+ year old house...was a 2 room school house and I too feel your pain with repairs from time to time. Push comes to shove I would be living in the outback too.


We love our old house though. It's about 3000 sq feet with 12 ft ceilings, huge covered front porch. Perfect house for torturing kids at Halloween, they're all afraid of it. We all have plenty of room to stretch out. The extreme month are a little hard with the utility bills though. ---Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I too live in a 100+ year old house...was a 2 room school house and I too feel your pain with repairs from time to time. Push comes to shove I would be living in the outback too.


We love our old house though. It's about 3000 sq feet with 12 ft ceilings, huge covered front porch. Perfect house for torturing kids at Halloween, they're all afraid of it. We all have plenty of room to stretch out. The extreme month are a little hard with the utility bills though. ---Mike
[/quote]

Thats funny. Ours is much smaller and much easier to heat and cool. My electric bill average is $100 a month....The house had no insulation in it when I got it, I dont know how they kept oil in the tank. The wiring was old rag wiring and screw in fuses. Those were the first two things I fixed. It did have new windows though but I still have 2 sliding doors and a bay window to replace. New kitchen and appliances. New water heater and oil tank too....its a never ending process.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> Excuse my ignorance but you have 2 water heaters?


What I mean is the gas and the electric. ----Mike
[/quote]

You mean you have one heater but you turn on both gas and electric? I did not know it can be done that way. I've always used either one singly but never in combination.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yep- fire both the electric and gas, and the hot water recovers quicker.


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

battalionchief3 said:


> I too live in a 100+ year old house...was a 2 room school house and I too feel your pain with repairs from time to time. Push comes to shove I would be living in the outback too.


I have thought about doing just that when i pick it up from the dealer on march 4th


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

FLYakman said:


> Excuse my ignorance but you have 2 water heaters?


No he just means that he turned on both the gas and electric to the water heater.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I too live in a 100+ year old house...was a 2 room school house and I too feel your pain with repairs from time to time. Push comes to shove I would be living in the outback too.


We love our old house though. It's about 3000 sq feet with 12 ft ceilings, huge covered front porch. Perfect house for torturing kids at Halloween, they're all afraid of it. We all have plenty of room to stretch out. The extreme month are a little hard with the utility bills though. ---Mike
[/quote]
I can feel your pain. Our house is 170 years old. Our water flow got so bad that we finally had to have a new water line put in. $2400. The only thing left of most of the iron pipe was the calcium built up on the inside of the pipe. We used our OB for the pot and shower to get us through. Works great. My wife would live in the camper all the time, which we plan to in a few years. As far as heating this old house, gas has actually been cheap this year but we only heat three rooms.


----------

